# Naval base Norfolk



## babz369 (Nov 6, 2006)

Fished sunday







all small stuff ; today a couple of small flounder and trout one keeper drum


----------



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice catch


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

🍻


----------



## J-Hook (Aug 24, 2020)

Nice fish where at on NOB can you fish without the MP’s hassling you.


----------



## babz369 (Nov 6, 2006)

J-Hook said:


> Nice fish where at on NOB can you fish without the MP’s hassling you.


just stay away from the ships and most times they never stop unless they are fisherman also.


----------

